# Góc thư giãn > Chuyện bên lề >  CNCProVN chúc mừng năm mới. Năm 2016

## CNC PRO

*CNCProVN chúc mừng năm mới. Năm 2016*

Chào các bạn!

Năm cũ qua đi, năm mới lại đến. Nhân dịp năm mới, CNC PRO xin thay mặt BQT cầu mong những đều tốt đẹp nhất sẽ đến với tất cả các bạn. Ai cũng có đồ chơi mới, dự án mới, máy móc mới  :Smile: . Và trên hết là chúc các bạn nhiều sức khỏe, nhiều niềm vui, tràn đầy hạnh phúc. Chúc cho diễn đàn CNCProVN.com ngày càng phát triển, ngày càng bổ ích, mang được nhiều niềm vui và cảm hứng đến các bạn.



Trân trọng!

_* Ảnh do bạn PlasmaViet.com cung cấp_

----------

ABCNC, anhthai20121991, haignition, mtk01, ppgas, solero, thehiena2, thuhanoi, TigerHN, TLP, tuan6868, zentic

----------


## Nam CNC

------Chúc mừng mà còn gài quảng cáo nữa , cha plasmaviet.com là chế nào vậy ? chắt Trym nó mới được hehehehe . Chúc mừng năm mới !!!!

----------


## anhthai20121991

Happy new year !! Hihi

----------


## Luyến

quảng cáo thì kệ chẳng liên quan hehe . happy new year...........................................

----------


## PlasmaViet.com

Dạ em chào các bác ạ.
Số là giáng sinh rồi em thấy AD mượn ảnh, nên em làm cái ảnh gởi cho AD để có thêm lựa chọn mà.
Em chẵng có quảng cáo gì hết ạ, cái tên em bé tẹo ở góc là watermark thôi, em đánh dấu theo thói quen.
Em cũng chẵng mấy khi online.. vì sợ nhở chém gió bị mấy sư phụ em bắt thì chết.

Thôi em lượn đây. Happy new year, chúc cả nhà năm mới có nhiều cái mới ạ.

----------

Nam CNC

----------


## hoitm

> Dạ em chào các bác ạ.
> Số là giáng sinh rồi em thấy AD mượn ảnh, nên em làm cái ảnh gởi cho AD để có thêm lựa chọn mà.
> Em chẵng có quảng cáo gì hết ạ, cái tên em bé tẹo ở góc là watermark thôi, em đánh dấu theo thói quen.
> Em cũng chẵng mấy khi online.. vì sợ nhở chém gió bị mấy sư phụ em bắt thì chết.
> 
> Thôi em lượn đây. Happy new year, chúc cả nhà năm mới có nhiều cái mới ạ.


Chúc mừng ănm mới!!! là sản phẩm của mình thì in chữ ký là đúng rồi  :Big Grin: .

----------


## Tuấn

> Dạ em chào các bác ạ.
> Số là giáng sinh rồi em thấy AD mượn ảnh, nên em làm cái ảnh gởi cho AD để có thêm lựa chọn mà.
> Em chẵng có quảng cáo gì hết ạ, cái tên em bé tẹo ở góc là watermark thôi, em đánh dấu theo thói quen.
> Em cũng chẵng mấy khi online.. vì sợ nhở chém gió bị mấy sư phụ em bắt thì chết.
> 
> Thôi em lượn đây. Happy new year, chúc cả nhà năm mới có nhiều cái mới ạ.


Cụ cho em ngắm cái rung nhan của cụ tí tẹo có được ko ạ ?


Còn 2h đồng hồ nữa là bước sang 2016 òi. Chúc mừng năm mới

----------


## ABCNC

Chúc mừng năm mới  :Smile:

----------


## CKD

Năm mới đến rồi. Háp bi nêu dia.

----------


## ppgas

Chúc mừng năm mới!

----------


## mig21

Chúc ae diễn đàn năm mới sức khỏe

----------


## viet tran

em chúc các bác trên diễn đàn có 1 năm mới an khang thịnh vượng và tràn đầy sức khỏe bên gia đình,người thân. :Cool:  happy new year 2016.

----------


## Tuancoi

Happy new year!

----------


## thehiena2

Chúc anh em năm mới nhiều thành công trong CNC

----------

